# There are High Quality Lan Network Adapter for Gaming?



## Dargonplay

Well, My current Network adapter is a Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, it's a 2001 or something card which got obsolete on 2008, got it as gift because my integrated one died but now I realize this is nearly worthless.

I got a Modest gaming RIG But I wouldn't mind to spend 100$ on a Quality Gaming network card (Nothing Wireless) but I don't know if these cards even exist.

In case there's no Gaming Network Adapters which one would you say is the best for the purpose? *I'm on Windows 8 Pro x64*

PD: I mostly play World of Warcraft North America, Battlefield 3 Multiplayer, some Modern Warfare 3, Diablo III And a large ETC..., My gaming is 90% Pure Online gaming, so I want the best I can get for them.


----------



## DizZz

I would just get a high performance intel nic instead of one advertised for improvements in gaming. It will be more reliable and significantly cheaper. This is the only "gaming" nic I know of and some people have seen great results and others have had significant trouble setting it up and getting it to work so I would not recommend it.

http://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Networks-Killer-2100-Network/dp/B003VSJDBU

This is the one I would get. It is the top rated nic on newegg and requires no software or drivers to get it running. Read some of the reviews, they are awesome









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106121


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would just get a high performance intel nic instead of one advertised for improvements in gaming. It will be more reliable and significantly cheaper. This is the only "gaming" nic I know of and some people have seen great results and others have had significant trouble setting it up and getting it to work so I would not recommend it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Networks-Killer-2100-Network/dp/B003VSJDBU
> 
> This is the one I would get. It is the top rated nic on newegg and requires no software or drivers to get it running. Read some of the reviews, they are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106121


I was just about to buy the second card you linked but I Made a quick search on google to find out that there's no drivers for Windows 8









Also, the last drivers are from 2009, seems a little old to me.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Intel Pro NICs all the way, just pick the interface that works for you. No need to spend more than $40 on a NIC. The Bigfoot Killer is almost a complete waste, don't fall for some of the gimmicks on that one. Any quality NIC will perform the exact same for gaming. The speed gains from those gimmicks are only helpful within your LAN. Once outside of your LAN you no longer have real control of the connection.

My personal choice would be this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106036 You can find them quite cheaply on Ebay.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Intel Pro NICs all the way, just pick the interface that works for you. No need to spend more than $40 on a NIC. The Bigfoot Killer is almost a complete waste, don't fall for some of the gimmicks on that one. Any quality NIC will perform the exact same for gaming. The speed gains from those gimmicks are only helpful within your LAN. Once outside of your LAN you no longer have real control of the connection.
> 
> My personal choice would be this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106036 You can find them quite cheaply on Ebay.


I have an obsolete Realtek 8139/810x which is giving me some problems, for example, I have 80 ms World/Home on WoW and I see people moving even 10 yards after they get stunned before stopping, that's a Horrible performance hole, this card just can't interpret others players location good enough, plus is a 2001 card and its last drivers are from 2008, I used to think NIC were all the same, but after seeing this I can surely say I was wrong and there's many others factors under the hood that affects our gaming, not just a basic Full/Half duplex 10/100 settings.

This problem only happened with this PCI Realtek RTL 8139/810x card and never happened with any other PC Or my old onboard before dying, so now I want to get the best NIC Out there for gaming so I can be sure I won't be experiencing hard to notice problems that will hunt me each day of my online gaming life.

Now the card you linked as your personal choice look awesome, last drivers are from May of 2013 and also looks up to ate with Quality build plus PCIe, so I'm going for it, thank you very much for the recommendation!


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I have an obsolete Realtek 8139/810x which is giving me some problems, for example, I have 80 ms World/Home on WoW and I see people moving even 10 yards after they get stunned before stopping, that's a Horrible performance hole, this card just can't interpret others players location good enough, plus is a 2001 card and its last drivers are from 2008, I used to think NIC were all the same, but after seeing this I can surely say I was wrong and there's many others factors under the hood that affects our gaming, not just a basic Full/Half duplex 10/100 settings.
> 
> This problem only happened with this PCI Realtek RTL 8139/810x card and never happened with any other PC Or my old onboard before dying, so now I want to get the best NIC Out there for gaming so I can be sure I won't be experiencing hard to notice problems that will hunt me each day of my online gaming life.
> 
> Now the card you linked as your personal choice look awesome, last drivers are from May of 2013 and also looks up to ate with Quality build plus PCIe, so I'm going for it, thank you very much for the recommendation!


No problem. I've never had much luck with Realtek NICs. The newer Realteks are supposed to be just fine but I tend to stay away from them.


----------

